
Ask HN: Why do large tech companies still fail to encode my name correctly? - awendt
Recently, I updated my Twitter profile and included, in quotes, my name with the é replaced by the Unicorn replacement character [1]:<p>André “Andr�” Wendt<p>It was meant as a joke. I remember Apple being the first large company to address me as &quot;AndrÙ&quot; when I ordered a product in 2005.<p>That profile change isn&#x27;t even two weeks old. Today, Twitter sent me an e-mail [2], addressing me in the subject line as:<p>&quot;AndrÃ© â€œAndrï¿½â€ Wendt, thank you.&quot;<p>I guess the joke&#x27;s on me now.<p>Why is it that in 2016, large tech companies with an international audience and whose only product is a digital service, still fail to encode names correctly?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fileformat.info&#x2F;info&#x2F;unicode&#x2F;char&#x2F;0fffd&#x2F;index.htm
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;awendt&#x2F;status&#x2F;711887885595758592
======
greenyoda
You can send Twitter the links to the relevant RFCs that can be found here:

 _Unicode support in message header_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_and_Email#Unicode_supp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_and_Email#Unicode_support_in_message_header)

